# "Re-Code Invalid" and other newb VCDS questions



## wwwabbit (Oct 5, 2008)

New user to VCDS, please don't shoot me! I searched a few places for this "Re-Code Invalid" error but I seem to be drawing a blank. I tried to do some long coding changes on my car and I keep getting this "Re-Code Invalid" error. "This appears to be an uninitialized control module; valid WSC/Importer/Equipment data may be required. Yes for VCDS to us default values of 12345/123/12345, no for VCDS to try the values in the modules, Cancel to go back and manually edit the values.

What does this error mean? Did I not set something in VCDS correctly before I tried to save them the new code, or is this the generic what I tried to change the module does not support error?

Lastly, when I am doing changes to the modules, what state should the ignition be in? I have KESSY so my only real options are motor running, or not.

Car is a 2011 Jetta, TDI, DSG, Highline w/o Nav.

Thanks!
~Brian


----------



## VR6Now (Dec 31, 2000)

I would suggest starting at the beginning. Read the sticky thread in this forum, "Read This Before Posting..." so you don't feel the need to apologize for being new. Also, you'll know that post coding questions without a full auto scan is gets us nowhere and gets you nowhere.


----------



## wwwabbit (Oct 5, 2008)

Since it was happening for any coding change I was trying to make I thought it was a most likely a "generic" operator error.

Here is my scan:

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807

Sunday,21,October,2012,16:40:06:23762

Chassis Type: 6N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 15 17 19 25 2B 2E 44 56 77

VIN: 3VWLL7AJ0BM006916 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2B-Steer. Col. Lock -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 PB HW: 03L 906 019 DA
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 8216 
Revision: 12H08--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74C904BD17E7FDB835D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 G HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2267 
Revision: 05151112 Serial number: 00001006100975
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 1811100D2BCF79D8F95

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AT HW: 1K0 907 379 AT
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: B14B400C492200008D1402E5921F0042210000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 8429D47D07474D3885D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J518) Labels: 5K0-959-434.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 434 A HW: 5K0 959 434 A
Component: VWKESSYPQ35GP 085 0708 
Revision: 00085000 Serial number: 0137798023
Coding: 030C0C
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP A01010
ROD: EV_KESSY_PQ35GP_VW36.rod
VCID: 334BC7A19A69BA80EC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 5C0-820-047.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 820 047 L HW: 5C0 820 047 L
Component: J301 Klimaanlage 0103 
Revision: 2000908S Serial number: 00000000036072
Shop #: WSC 91426 999 11688
VCID: 297725C980A5F05056B

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 100
Mileage: 25607 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2024.14.17
Time: 00:00:10


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 6R0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 937 087 C HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: BCM25 JLB H3 H66 0226 
Revision: B2066001 Serial number: 03311236100019
Coding: 73994B9A08230F0008382000240884C50082502E6000000030A000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2D7FD1D9744DEC70BA3

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 801 M HW: 6R0 959 801 M Labels: 6R0-959-801.CLB
Component: J386__TSG_FT 002 3462 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 802 P HW: 6R0 959 802 P Labels: 6R0-959-802.CLB
Component: J387__TSG_BT 002 3462 
Coding: 820000

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 591 HW: 5K0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS41.019 H08 0006 
Coding: 180000

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 HW: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 020000

Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 811 D HW: 6R0 959 811 D
Component: J388__TSG_HL 002 3462 
Coding: 800000

Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 812 D HW: 6R0 959 812 D
Component: J389__TSG_HR 002 3462 
Coding: 800000

3 Faults Found:
01758 - Bulbs for Brake Lamps 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 91
Mileage: 24810 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2023.14.14
Time: 08:05:33

00901 - Back-Up Lamps 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 91
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2023.14.22
Time: 14:12:47

00329 - Control Circuit for Unlocking Rear Lid 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 91
Mileage: 24812 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2023.14.21
Time: 15:10:32


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 HW: 5C0 959 655 
Component: AirbagVW10G 012 0805 
Serial number: 003END07A4L9 
Coding: 00003232
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01017
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
VCID: EFC38BD136C15E6048F

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 HW: 5C6 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0027 
Serial number: 6940000Y100000096F0+
Coding: 303143

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME2D764254ZZZ-

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME59432054ZZZQ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME05406208ZZZE

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME451D5B08ZZZ.

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME44510308ZZZJ

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME7A4F0308ZZZ%

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5C6 920 850 C HW: 5C6 920 850 C
Component: KOMBI H07 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 370A00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00172
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 297725C948A5F05056B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 6N0-909-901-6R.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 5C0 937 087 A
Component: GW-K-CAN TP20 0226 
Coding: 102200
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: F0C188AD23FF4198515

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0406 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000007
Shop #: WSC 20200 993 55045
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAF59AC50D23BB481F1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2B: Steer. Col. Lock (J764) Labels: 5K0-905-861.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 905 861 HW: 5K0 905 861 
Component: ELV-PQ35 018 0120 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 10000117888005
Coding: 0900000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ELVMarquVW360UDS A01003
ROD: EV_ELVMarquVW360UDS_VW36.rod
VCID: EDFF91D93CCDAC707A3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668368090 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 277323F156B1C62040F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3147CDA9A87588909EB

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3110695
Coding: 2100040002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 61E77DE9781578104EB

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 111
Mileage: 16513 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.14.16
Time: 18:22:11


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 C HW: 7P6 035 730 C
Component: TELEFON H05 0440 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007668236835
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01007
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: 3245C2A56573B388E71

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Due to the modules with all zero WSC/Importer/Equipment numbers VCDS will produce that warning. This example is shown when attempting adaptation: http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/screenshots/adp-error.png



> Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000


WSC/Imp/Equip. numbers are explained in more detail on the following page of our interactive manual:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/option_screen.html#WSC

Click [Yes] or manually type in non zero values and providing the new coding is valid, the controller should accept it.


----------



## wwwabbit (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Dana! I spent far to long in the car with the laptop tonight and that worked great. 

The only thing that I could not figure out was how to make all the doors unlock from one press of the remote, or most importantly, from the drivers door handle (my car has KESSY)


----------



## Semir1a (Feb 12, 2020)

i can help i have golf v i want to turn on the puddle light and this pops up can help me some

This equipment number is invalid! Equipment number must be 5-6 digits: 00000-262143


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Semir1a said:


> i can help i have golf v i want to turn on the puddle light and this pops up can help me some
> 
> This equipment number is invalid! Equipment number must be 5-6 digits: 00000-262143


 Well, you're doing it wrong. You need to change the _coding_ in the door modules, not the _equipment number_.  


To verify: 
You're doing puddle lights (the ones on the mirrors)? Or, entry (ground) lights (the ones on the bottom of the door panels)?

In any event, the codding helper in VCDS will tell you what value in the door module coding needs to be changed. Hover your mouse over the current coding value, and a tooltip balloon will display. Note the "+xx" value for the feature that you're adding. 
Add that number to the current coding value. Enter the new value. Click <Do it!>


----------

